# Is new budget better than aged top shelf?



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

You know like many in my research for my theater upgrade a thousand considerations are processed as to what you will finial lay the money down for. 

As some of you my know I am in the market for a new PRE-PRO, Rear speakers and possibly even a complete Amp replacement. 

Thing is I know little about the inner workings of this equipment and so am left to the information of you fine in depth hobbyist who do; to which I am thankful.

Now here if you please is the question that comes to my mind when I see these $6000.00 Per-Pro's for sale on e-bay for $600.00. Are they superior to lets say a new $1000.00 offering of late?

I know this is way generalized, but I hope you get the essence of my question. For instance; I see a Krell Showcase for $540.00 mint that has 7.1 that I think was right at $6000.00 new.

Is this a better unit than say the new Outlaw or Emotiva offerings? By better I am referring to performance as a theater Pre-Pro which is the extent of my interest.

Would a guy get more for his money if he were to shop used like new higher end offerings? onder:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

While Krell is good equipment, so is Emotiva. I think Krell is marked up much more to cater to the "boutique" crowd. What is more important is the features that come with the pre-pro (like HDMI, upscaling, room corection software, etc). Technology has advanced so fast that older equipment become obsolete, not bad equipment, just not cutting edge. If you don't need the new tech you can get some really good deals on vintage equipment.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

For me a processor has to handle the HD audio codecs, and have some iPod compatibility, it also cannot have known issues with HDMI compatibility, top tier video processing is a plus, I like auto cal but I also want to fiddle with the settings later so that limits my choices....
Just make sure it will do what you want before taking the plunge.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

There are several schools of thought in this hobby. Many are bent on the latest and greatest features so the new stuff appeals to them. Others are more inclined to sound quality so their group of choices becomes more inclusive. As I type,lddude: I'm listening to an 8 year old pre-pro and amp with a 3 year old disc player and I don't plan on modernizing any of them in the near future, though there are some features like equalization/ room correction that I find appealing and others like HDMI conversion/switching that would be kind of nice, these aren't important enough to me to change equipment. 
I'd advise you to pick the features that you find necessary then pick the best equipment that gives you those features, regardless of manufacture date. Get a really good amp and speakers, you'll probably never need to change them. Get a pre-pro that gives you the features you want, you'll probably change your mind in a few years and have to change that, Get good source components, you'll changelddude: some and keep others. ENJOY THE MUSIC.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^^
LOL, I tend to keep stuff for a long time myself.
My original receiver (stereo) lasted 20 years and I kept the 5.1ch receiver for 10 years.
My original speakers hung in there for 30 years.
When it came time to get new stuff I actually waited 2 extra years until HDMI became more stable and reliable.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Most equipment I have and have had has lasted a long time. But eventually issues can arise,so if you are willing to pay for possible repairs I think used equipment is great. Do you have a good repair shop around you? It's not cheap to ship heavy electronics if you have issues.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue I have with older "Boutique brands" is that they are always behind in the technology race and features are always lacking. Its been said many times that in the last 5 years the audio quality of consumer grade receivers have come a long way and can compete with the high end stuff without issue.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

B- one said:


> Most equipment I have and have had has lasted a long time. But eventually issues can arise,so if you are willing to pay for possible repairs I think used equipment is great. Do you have a good repair shop around you? It's not cheap to ship heavy electronics if you have issues.


There is some really good information here, but I haven't done a good job of posing my question. What I am most interested in learning is. If you take lets say a 5 year old Lexicon or any other top shelf Pre-Pro that was $6 or $10,000 when new. And you compare it to lets say a new Emotiva or outlaw as far as sound, build and processor quality; are you getting better components out of the three to five year old models. 

Another way of putting it is; is it like the computer tech thing where a $350.00 PC model today blows away the $2000.00 model from last year thing? :huh:


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The issue I have with older "Boutique brands" is that they are always behind in the technology race and features are always lacking. Its been said many times that in the last 5 years the audio quality of consumer grade receivers have come a long way and can compete with the high end stuff without issue.


Good info just saw this...


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

rpearson said:


> There is some really good information here, but I haven't done a good job of posing my question. What I am most interested in learning is. If you take lets say a 5 year old Lexicon or any other top shelf Pre-Pro that was $6 or $10,000 when new. And you compare it to lets say a new Emotiva or outlaw as far as sound, build and processor quality; are you getting better components out of the three to five year old models.
> 
> Another way of putting it is; is it like the computer tech thing where a $350.00 PC model today blows away the $2000.00 model from last year thing? :huh:


I think you did a good job describing type question. I just wanted to make the point of issues arising. Most of my equipment is more budget friendly so I couldn't comment on the higher end stuff.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

The older high end stuff will probably do a much better job WITH THE THINGS THAT THEY DO. For instance, you'll probably get better analog performance from the used equipment . Tube equipment particularly may have a more appealing sound.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

B- one said:


> I think you did a good job describing type question. I just wanted to make the point of issues arising. Most of my equipment is more budget friendly so I couldn't comment on the higher end stuff.


It's all good; I know it's not all that but the grade of my equipment is a product of lots of extra hobby job hours.:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

koyaan said:


> you'll probably get better analog performance from the used equipment . Tube equipment particularly may have a more appealing sound.


very unlikely as the D/A converters have come a long way in the last few years. Tubes are great for two channel music listening but do not preform well in multi channel theater use not to mention the cost.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

rpearson said:


> It's all good; I know it's not all that but the grade of my equipment is a product of lots of extra hobby job hours.:T


Did you decide what you are getting yet?

BTW never any need to be apologetic about the grade of your gear.
Lots of us work long hours to afford our toys and for most of us the line has to be drawn somewhere short of our dreams.


----------

